# Corflute in western sydney (Blacktown area)?



## nervous (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi all,

Anyone one know of any reasonable priced places to buy corflute from? i am looking at 3 & 8mm thicknesses.

Looking at the western sydney areas... parramatta, blacktown, seven hills etc...


Thanks
Ben


----------



## saximus (Jul 18, 2012)

Bunnings at McGraths Hill has 5mm stuff but I tried a bunch of places a while ago and couldn't find anywhere that you can get the bigger sizes in anything other than bulk quantities


----------



## nervous (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeh the bunnings at seven hills has 5mm as well... but that is not big enough to thread a heat cord through.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## saximus (Jul 18, 2012)

It is if you cut the fat part off the end. That's how I made it fit the 5mm stuff. You can do it pretty easily without damaging the connection if you're careful.


----------



## nervous (Jul 18, 2012)

you mean cut the end off the heat cord? doesnt that expose wires etc?


----------



## saximus (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah just the fat part. It exposes the wire (or, more precisely, the termination) but you can put heat shrink or liquid electrical tape on it to reseal it once you've woven it through the coreflute. It's not ideal but it's still safe and it was the best solution I could come up with when I realised finding the bigger stuff would be almost impossible.


----------



## nervous (Jul 18, 2012)

ar ok, great... i have 2 cords spare so i can experiment on 1 of them. Thanks Sax!


----------



## wokka (Jul 18, 2012)

Most Real Estate "For Sale" signs are made of corflute and they are everywhere.


----------



## nervous (Jul 18, 2012)

wokka said:


> Most Real Estate "For Sale" signs are made of corflute and they are everywhere.


Are you encouraging me to go rip off a real estate sign? LOL... i thought about checking them out.


----------



## saximus (Jul 18, 2012)

Already tried them. They are only 5mm too


----------



## wokka (Jul 18, 2012)

nervous said:


> Are you encouraging me to go rip off a real estate sign? LOL... i thought about checking them out.


Certainly not! I would go to the printers who make the signs. or to someone in your area who has sold their house.


----------



## slim6y (Jul 18, 2012)

I purchased corflute from a hardware shop that I just can't recall the name of (I realise that is as helpful as udders on a snake....) - but they had about 7 different thicknesses (I remember this because it was crazy price differences). 

Anyway - the way I found it was by doing what wokka suggested, I went to a printers to ask where they got it from and they told me the address of this hardware shop... So it wouldn't hurt to try that.


----------



## wokka (Jul 18, 2012)

slim6y said:


> I purchased corflute from a hardware shop that I just can't recall the name of (I realise that is as helpful as udders on a snake....) - but they had about 7 different thicknesses (I remember this because it was crazy price differences).
> 
> .



How else could you milk a snake? I suppose you are going to tell me it runs out of their teeth or something.


----------



## -Peter (Jul 19, 2012)

We get it from a company called Archival Survival, just Google them but it is archival grade so probably much more expensive. 5mm comes in 8ft by 4 ft sheets at $125 each.


----------



## jakehoward (Nov 4, 2012)

We buy our Corflute from the following suppliers:

Australian Graphic Supplies, Mulford Plastics, Chief Media, Plywood & Plastics.

We have used all of the above to manufacture Cheap Corflute Signs

Cheers

Jake


----------



## Skitzmixer (Nov 5, 2012)

is there any benifit from using the coreflute over using a router and cutting out the grooves in the melamine for the heat cord (putting a tile on top)


----------



## saximus (Nov 5, 2012)

Skitzmixer said:


> is there any benifit from using the coreflute over using a router and cutting out the grooves in the melamine for the heat cord (putting a tile on top)



Just heaps easier and gives you a guaranteed equal distance between rows but if you're good with a router it's basically the same


----------



## Snowman (Nov 5, 2012)

I get hotter temps out of the 10mm coreflute. The plastic seems to retain heat like a tile. And the chamber that the cord is threaded down heats up the air quickly causing a higher temp from the cord.


----------



## Skitzmixer (Nov 5, 2012)

I've cut out the grooves so im in the process of testing it. Just wanted to see what sort of temps i get out of it before i cut the end of the heat cord and head down to bunnings for the 5mm coreflute. - Thanks for the help 

ps - sorry to highjack the thread like that.


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Nov 5, 2012)

Signwriting companies. I used to be one and every shop has so much corflute it's ridiculous!


----------

